# Was bedeutet this.



## ert009 (21. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,
 Ich muss morgen ein Referat halten über den Gültigkeitsbereich von Variablen.Mein Lehrer hat gesagt,dass ich dabei auch erklären muss was this. bedeutet.
z.B this.gradmass = gradmass;

Allerdings weiß ich nicht was dass bedeutet.Kann mir das jemand näher erklären Wäre meine Rettung.
MFG


----------



## eRaaaa (21. Mrz 2010)

this zeigt immer auf das aktuelle Objekt:

Using the this Keyword (The Java™ Tutorials > Learning the Java Language > Classes and Objects)


```
public class Point {
    public int x = 0;
    public int y = 0;
	
    //constructor
    public Point(int x, int y) {
	this.x = x;
	this.y = y;
    }
}
```

innerhalb des Konstruktors musst du jetzt unterscheiden können, welches x du meinst - das Übergebene oder eben die Objektvariable. Und das kannst du mit this! 


> Each argument to the constructor shadows one of the object's fields — inside the constructor x is a local copy of the constructor's first argument. To refer to the Point field x, the constructor must use this.x.


----------



## Atze (21. Mrz 2010)

hm, wenn du ein referat über ein teilthema einer programmiersprache halten musst, würde ich mich an deiner stelle ein wenig gründlicher darauf vorbereiten. der this-operator gehört ja zu den java-basics, und ohne basiswissen über irgendetwas zu referieren halte ich für gefährlich. ich weiß nicht wie weit ihr inzwischen seid, oder wieviel eigeninitiative euer lehrer voraussetzt, aber das solltest du wissen. ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, ist nur n guter rat, hoffe du verstehst das nicht falsch.  aber während deines referats dürfen sicherlich auch fragen gestellt werden, und ohne n bischen hintergrund wirds dann wohl peinlich :/

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage)

würde mir da zumindest die ersten paar kapitel anschauen


----------



## ert009 (21. Mrz 2010)

Ok,ich habe eingesehen,dass ich erst das nötige Hintergrundwissen brauche.Nach den Ergebnissen 
meiner Recherche hat this jetzt folgende Funktion:
Wenn man eine lokale Variable benutzen will ,die die gleichen Attribute besitzen soll ,wie eine bereits erstellte Objektvariable dann kann man this benutzten. 
Und das geht dann so

public class figur {
private int arm;
}
puclic void Körperteile(int arm ){
this.arm=arm

Und dadurch werden dann die Attribute der Objektvariablen auf die lokale Variable "überschrieben"

Entschuldigung wegen meinen gewöhnungsbedürftigen Sprachstil


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Mrz 2010)

Meinst du nicht, dass ein Thread zu deinem Problem genügt? :bahnhof:
Hier gehts weiter: http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/97846-bedeutung-operator.html

Diesen Thread mache ich dann mal dicht.


----------

